# Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2019



## Maximilian (Oct 16, 2019)

Yesterday the Natural History Museum, London, announced the "Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2019".

Grand title winner: Yongqing Bao, China








The Moment | Wildlife Photographer of the Year | Natural History Museum


This Himalayan marmot was not long out of hibernation when it was surprised by a mother Tibetan fox with three hungry cubs to feed. With lightning-fast reactions, Yongqing captured the attack – the power of the predator baring her teeth, the terror of her prey, the intensity of life and death...




www.nhm.ac.uk





Equipment:
Canon EOS-1D X + 800mm f5.6 lens; 1/2500 sec at f5.6 (+0.67 e/v); ISO 640; Manfrotto carbon-fibre tripod + 509HD head


Young Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2019
Grand title winner: Cruz Erdmann, New Zealand








Night Glow | Wildlife Photographer of the Year | Natural History Museum


Cruz was on a night dive with his dad when he saw a pair of bigfin reef squid in the shallow water. One swam off but Cruz quickly adjusted his camera and strobe settings, knowing that the opportunity was too good to miss. He shot four frames of the remaining squid before it too disappeared into...




www.nhm.ac.uk





Equipment:
Canon EOS 5D Mark III + 100mm f2.8 lens; 1/125 sec at f29; ISO 200; Ikelite DS161 strobe; Aquatica 5D Mk II Pro housing

The "Adult awards":




__





Gallery | Wildlife Photographer of the Year | Natural History Museum


Browse the WPY winning images in our immersive gallery. Use the filter tab to customise your search




www.nhm.ac.uk





The "Young awards":




__





Gallery | Wildlife Photographer of the Year | Natural History Museum


Browse the WPY winning images in our immersive gallery. Use the filter tab to customise your search




www.nhm.ac.uk





Look through and enjoy the galleries. Once again, some great pictures there, no matter what gear was used.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Oct 16, 2019)

Some fantastic photos... thanks for posting!


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2019)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 16, 2019)

This is my personal favorite (even though taken with a Sony  ):
Winner in the "10 Years and Under" category. WOW!





__





Gallery | Wildlife Photographer of the Year | Natural History Museum


Browse the WPY winning images in our immersive gallery. Use the filter tab to customise your search




www.nhm.ac.uk


----------

